# Finnegan in the snow!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sooooo sweet! I love the one with the coat and booties. Adorable!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

He doesn't really like having his boots put on, but once we're outside, he remembers how good they are for snowbank jumping! No snow between the pads and nice warm feet!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love him in his winter gear....lol. Spoos and snow are a GREAT combo!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fabulous to see handsome Finn having fun in the snow! I LOVE his sweet face!! Chagall only wishes we lived closer so they could leap about together.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh Chagall!!! I just love the last picture - your new avatar!!! Wouldn't he and Finnegan have a ball!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

And just think, while Finnengan and Chagall were out playing in the snow you and I could be sitting fireside, with a glass of wine in one hand and towel warming in the other to dry them off!! Thanks for noticing his new avatar--I thought since we live where there are four seasons I should feature him in each!!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Finnegan and Chagall look like they are having so much fun in the snow!!! We had a few inches of snow last night - not that common in Seattle - and Dudley was a crazy man zooming around the yard. He loved chasing snowballs but didn't know what to do when he caught them. It was too dark to get a good picture and the snow was melted by morning. Now the picture would be of a very muddy poodle, still zooming around. 

I love Finnegan's boots!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just love, love, love the first pic with the snow all over his nose. I think that must be a requirement for spoos who live in winter land. And doesn't he look elegant on that love seat! He is such a handsome boy._


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Debbie - My first thougt was hot cocoa, but my arm could easily be twisted!

Underpants Gnome - they are Neopaws boots. they can be a bit of a pain to get on, but for the extreme cold or deep snow, they are fantastic! They do have boots for rain/mud too and I believe they have suppliers out on the coast. 

Dog Boots Shoe Neoprene Jackets Dog Sweaters NeoPaws

Spoospirit - thank you so mych, you are very kind! With all the fantastic pictures of your beautiful crew, that is a real compliment!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

OK ...we want to join in the FUN ! 
Time for a road trip with The Sunshine Boys !

Finnegan and Chagall both look FABULOUS in the snow.
The contrast of color is so unique against the white ... LOVE IT !

Cavon, I know exactly what you mean about the "joie de vivre" 
in our beloved breed. Their glory is unparalleled.


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks like he is having a grand ol time of it.
This is Tess' first winter. Don't have any pic of her in the snow yet. We have plenty of snow but I haven't had the camera when we've been out in it.
The first snow fall she just stood on the deck and watched the white stuff come down. Every once in awhile she'd run down and stand in it, just looking at it. It was so funny to watch.
I've taken her out in it but she doesn't run in it. She'll run a little ways and then come back to me and walk with me. I guess she needs a playmate to make it more appealing to her. I have a Shih but he were to get out in the snow he'd come back into the house all wet, plus he'd probably wouldn't be able to run through, he'd have to jump around in it.

Love those little boots!!! Maybe if I got her a set she would enjoy it more.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I love seeing the poodles playing in the snow looks like they have so much fun,we will just have to settle for sand here same color only warmer :sun:


----------

